# nutritional counseling - I am a little confused on medicare changing



## herrera4 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am a little confused on medicare changing its policy on paying for nutritional counseling for obesity. i know it it used to pay for diabetic patients, But now covering for preventative services?? Is this only for providers or for RD also?? Would preventative billing be different than regular dietary visit? does a preventative service even exist in a baritric office? any help is appreciated
Thanks


----------



## suemt (Dec 18, 2012)

MLM has a pretty comprehensive document.  See http://www.cms.gov/Outreach-and-Edu...twork-MLN/MLNProducts/downloads/ICN907800.pdf


----------

